# when to call?



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

When do you guys start using grunts bleats or any other call??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ill use a grunt all season but get more aggressive with it towards October and throughout


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

When I'm walking through really thick brush that's impossible to stay quiet in I like to use a doe bleat. It just kind of seems to settles the deer down a bit more thinking that I'm a deer. Later on in the fall I'll start grunting, probably around the 20th or so.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Late october you can get by calling sparingly. As the rut activity picks up so should your calling. During the peak ill blind call one series every 10-15 minutes. Alot of guys dont blind call, but for every deer you see theres 10 you dont and calling blind will bring em in. Just dont overdo it regardless of season, most guys overcall.
The only time I use a grunt call early is if a shooter walks by but is just out of range or something, you got nothing to lose in doing it, and it just may get his curiosity.
I dont use a bleat, I nicknamed "the can" the "can o deer repellent". Ive never had a deer respond to it. I also tune all my grunt tubes to sound like a young buck, dont like the buck roars and super deep resonant grunts.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

nothing till mid october, and even then nothing agressive


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

How many 5 gallon buckets of apples would you guys put in front of your stand? I've got unlimited apples to use. Crabapples work?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats like asking "how much gas should I throw on the fire"? around here.

I use em in front of my cameras, only put out a dozen or two whole apples, than stop em into the ground, they last longer this way. If you put out alot of apples, and theres alot of deer in the area, youll go through alot of apples.


----------

